# REPORT: Jalen is coming to Toronto, Davis leaving for Chicago



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Rogers Sportsnet in Toronto is reporting that the Raptors will deal Antonio Davis and Morris Peterson to the Chicago Bulls in return for Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall.

Raptors GM Glen Grunwald and Bulls GM Jim Paxton will meet later tonight to complete the trade.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

so iz a done deal?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Raptors GM Glen Grunwald and Bulls GM Jim Paxton will meet later tonight to complete the trade.*


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

if we keep JYD and Adub then the raps robbed the bulls.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I was quite surprised when I saw that the Bulls won't also acquiring Jerome Williams and/or Alvin Williams. 

As a Raptors fan, I *love* this trade, and hopefully we won't have to add any more players in order for Jim Paxton to be satisfied.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Definately. Hopefully KO gets a clue and starts Rose over Curry.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ok, i've been watching Raps NBA TV for the past hour and i've heard nothing new.

dammit Slasher :upset:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

How dumb are the Bulls


I dont get it


Do they think they just need to make a change?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> ok, i've been watching Raps NBA TV for the past hour and i've heard nothing new.
> 
> dammit Slasher :upset:


Why would you watch Raptors NBA TV?? They will *only* report something when its 100% official, because they are the team's television network. 

Again, this is not official yet until Grunwald and Paxton meet and sign the contract.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Rogers Sportsnet in Toronto is reporting that the Raptors will deal Antonio Davis and Morris Peterson to the Chicago Bulls in return for Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall.
> 
> Raptors GM Glen Grunwald and Bulls GM Jim Paxton will meet later tonight to complete the trade.


This trade doesn't work under the cap rules. There has to be something more to it.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would you watch Raptors NBA TV?? They will *only* report something when its 100% official, because they are the team's television network.
> ...


point in case, is that it's not official yet, ergo, nothing new.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: REPORT: Jalen is coming to Toronto, Davis leaving for Chicago*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> This trade doesn't work under the cap rules. There has to be something more to it.


Can't they just throw in cash?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would you watch Raptors NBA TV?? They will *only* report something when its 100% official, because they are the team's television network.
> ...


Well Jesus- what time are tehy meeting? It's supposed to be today


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

an excerpt from the post-game interview:



> Originally stated by *Kevin O'Neill*!
> 
> Nobody's told me there's gonna be a trade or even a possibility of one right now


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

At least it's an update, I was getting REALLY impatient.

This trade can't be done though, so we will end up having to give up Alvin or Jerome most likely, unless Marshall is removed.

1. _ORLANDO MAGIC_ – F/C* Emeka Okafor*


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

or they're also meeting with another team to make it a 3 way (i.e. Portland)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> or they're also meeting with another team to make it a 3 way (i.e. Portland)


Ummmm no..... stop with BS rumours.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The base trade is Antonio Davis and Morris Peterson to the Bulls for Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall. However, the Raptors will have to add one or two players to even out the saleries. 

In order to do this the Raptors could add in Michael Bradley and Chris Jeffries to the deal, which would then make everything even out.

*SCENARIO #1:*

To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Michael Bradley, Chris Jeffries.

To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.


Another scenario is that the Raptors just add one player, in this case Alvin Williams. I doubt that this scenario will happen because the Bulls do not want a large contract player in Alvin who is coming off of major surgery and is still with uncertain health.

*SCENARIO #2:*

To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Alvin Williams.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.


The Raptors could also add in Micahel Curry.

*SCENARIO #3:*

To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Michael Curry.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.


................or even Lamond Murray.

*SCENARIO #4:*

To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Lamond Murray.

To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.


Other possibilites include taking out Alvin Williams out of Scenario #2 and putting in Jerome Williams. Another possibility is taking out either Michael Bradley or Chris Jeffries from Scenario #1 and putting in Jerome Moiso in one of their places.

There is alot of choices for Jim Paxton to choose from, and when its all said and done it could be any of those.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

If you are going to take on a big salary like Roses - you need to move one too and there is not a better on to move in my opinion than offensively challanged AD.

Good leader and professional - but with Curry and Vince grown up it may not be necc.

If it is true the Raps *did* improve greatly - Marshall is a more agile is a good player too.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

the key to this deal is getting Marshall. he'd be a great improvement to our frontcourt, all the while dumping two of our lesser ones. (no offense JYD  )


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

AD and MoPete for Rose and Marshall doesn't work under the cap. I'm guessing that either JYD or Alvin are going to Chi town.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*1.*
To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Michael Bradley/Jerome Moiso, Chris Jeffries/Jerome Moiso.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.

Has a good chance to happen. Both Peterson and Jeffries are possible future start, and Bradley has a nice touch both inside and outside. Jerome Moiso could also replace one of those in this trade. Very good chance to happen.


*2.*
To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Alvin Williams.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.

The Bulls supposedly don't want this because of Alvin's recent suregires and health problems to his legs. Very slim chance to happen, unless Paxton changes his mind and wants Alvin.

*3.*
To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Michael Curry.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.

A good trade for Paxton, however Raptor's coach is high on Curry and might not want to let him go, especially since he will be the only vocal leader after Davis leaves. Trade has a chance to happen.


*4.*
To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Lamond Murray.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.

Probably the best choice for the Bulls, but the Raptors are very unlikely to give Lamond up, especially with his recent great performaces. Very slim to happen.


*5.*
To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Jerome Williams.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.

Bulls would also love this one, however the Raptors ownership also loves JWill, and is very very unlikely to give him up. Very slim to happen.


With all of this said the trade that makes sence for both teams is this:

To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Michael Bradley/Jerome Moiso, Chris Jeffries/Jerome Moiso.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.


If Jim Paxton wants to take a chance on Alvin Williams, and feels the need for another point guard then this one will happen:

To Chicago: Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Alvin Williams.
To Toronto: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall.



The other deals have a very slim chance of happening.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

How is this confirmation any more certain than your last confirmation, Slasher?

If anything is going to be done, I doubt it will happen before our game tomorrow. No need to go shorthanded if you don't have to.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> How is this confirmation any more certain than your last confirmation, Slasher?
> 
> If anything is going to be done, I doubt it will happen before our game tomorrow. No need to go shorthanded if you don't have to.


Read my second paragraph on the original post.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> How is this confirmation any more certain than your last confirmation, Slasher?
> 
> If anything is going to be done, I doubt it will happen before our game tomorrow. No need to go shorthanded if you don't have to.


*Raptors GM Glen Grunwald and Bulls GM Jim Paxton will meet later tonight to complete the trade.*


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

you still have no link or anything...u have to support it


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

sportsnet or the score also reported that Corey Magette signed with Denver (I think it was Maggette, might have been another player who never signed there)

That quote sounds promising, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't go down tonight, if at all


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*New Article*

*No Promise of Chicago for Rose*

_"The deal discussed most seriously Friday would have sent Rose and Donyell Marshall to Toronto in exchange for Davis and Alvin Williams. The Bulls decided to pull out of the swap, sources said, because of concerns over Williams' two ankle surgeries in the past two years and the guard's recent knee trouble.


ESPN.com has learned that a reconfigured deal would likely send Rose and Marshall in exchange for Davis, Morris Peterson, Michael Bradley and possibly one other Toronto player to meet salary-cap requirements."_

Article from Espn


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> sportsnet or the score also reported that Corey Magette signed with Denver (I think it was Maggette, might have been another player who never signed there)
> 
> That quote sounds promising, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't go down tonight, if at all


ummmm, Magette's with the clips, how could he sign with DEN?


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

back when he was deciding.

I was just giving an example of sportsnet(I think it was 'the score' actually) jumping the gun and declaring things that never happened

I reread my post and its kinda obvious what I meant ("I think it was Maggette, or some other player WHO NEVER SIGNED there")


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> I reread my post and its kinda obvious what I meant ("I think it was Maggette, or some other player WHO NEVER SIGNED there")


you should've stated 'back in the off-season'


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> sportsnet or the score also reported that Corey Magette signed with Denver (I think it was Maggette, might have been another player who never signed there)
> 
> That quote sounds promising, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't go down tonight, if at all


Maggette signed with Utah, that is true. The Clippers matched the offer though...


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

they said he signed with Denver but he never signed anything with Denver. I even made a thread on it on another basketballboard in the summer, only for them not to follow up the story, and just ignore the fact they said it. Someone else on that board heard it too. It was a quick comment by the lady with Black Hair, but I waited for the follow up story and it never came. Then I got flamed cuz no other sources verified it and it was completely untrue. 

anyways, it's after midnight (here anyways)

Did Grunwald and Paxson get together to finalize something or what?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> Did Grunwald and Paxson get together to finalize something or what?


yes they came to a conclusion. GG called my cell right after the meeting, but i'm not allowed to say anything til the announcement's made.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Glen Grunwald and Paxton will meet in a neutral city in the next 48 hours to finalize the trade. The trade *will* happen, so Raps fans WE GOT ROSE


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Glen Grunwald and Paxton will meet in a neutral city in the next 48 hours to finalize the trade. The trade *will* happen, so Raps fans WE GOT ROSE


honestly, dude, just stop it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> honestly, dude, just stop it.


Yeah, really. I honestly don't believe this stuff anymore, no matter how right you may be. I'll only believe it when I see the trade actually officially happen. Or at least until I get a LINK from you to a reasonable source (not a site you created and put the news on)...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> (not a site you created and put the news on)...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, really. I honestly don't believe this stuff anymore, no matter how right you may be. I'll only believe it when I see the trade actually officially happen. Or at least until I get a LINK from you to a reasonable source (not a site you created and put the news on)...


Sure I'd give you the link, but I am not getting this stuff from a website.

On another note, the Raptors will acquire Rose and either Marshall *or* Robinson.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure I'd give you the link, but I am not getting this stuff from a website.
> ...


it's ofiicial, Slasher has gone :crazy:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am here to give the information. Its up to you to believe it or not, thats not up to me.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I am here to give the information. Its up to you to believe it or not, thats not up to me.


they say to never shoot the messenger, but in your case i would


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> they say to never shoot the messenger, but in your case i would


This messenger will kick your arse :sfight:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Latest from ESPN:

Chicago and Toronto continued talks Saturday on a trade featuring Jalen Rose and Antonio Davis, league sources told ESPN.com, but have yet to finalize a deal.

Sources insist, however, that Bulls general manager John Paxson did not promise Rose that he would be staying in Chiago, as Rose said Friday in Los Angeles. If this trade does not collapse, Rose is certain to be the centerpiece.


The deal discussed most seriously Friday would have sent Rose and Donyell Marshall to Toronto in exchange for Davis and Alvin Williams. The Bulls decided to pull out of the swap, sources said, because of concerns over Williams' two ankle surgeries in the past two years and the guard's recent knee trouble.


ESPN.com has learned that a reconfigured deal would likely send Rose and Marshall in exchange for Davis, Morris Peterson, Michael Bradley and possibly one other Toronto player to meet salary-cap requirements.


Whether the trade is ultimately consummated depends on Chicago's determination to move Rose, who has clashed recently with Bulls coach Bill Cartwright, who is under pressure himself.


Davis is eager to relocate, with his wife's family based in Chicago, but another interior presence like Davis is not the Bulls' greatest need, given the presence of youngsters Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler already on the front line. For the trade to go through, then, Paxson would have to be convinced that the benefits of parting with Rose and his onerous contract outweigh the cost of giving up two of Chicago's more accomplished veterans.


That's because the acquisitions of Davis, Peterson and Bradley would not provide Chicago with much financial relief, which is generally the trade motivation for teams when they're not filling a clear-cut need. Davis has only two years left on his contract after this season, compared to Rose's three years at nearly $50 million after this season, but the other salaries involved won't lead to significant savings for the Bulls.


Toronto's motivation, meanwhile, is clear. Rose and Marshall represent two potential helpers for Vince Carter, whose presence has not prevented the anemic Raptors from scoring less than 80 points per game this season. Rose, though not a pure point guard, can also help the Raptors with their ball-handling and ball-distribution issues. And while Davis is the closest thing Toronto has to a legitimate center, it would still have Jerome Williams and fast-progressing rookie Chris Bosh to take Davis' minutes.


Yet taking on Rose would signal a major financial U-turn from the Raptors. For weeks it has been widely believed around the league that Toronto would not agree to any trade in which the Raptors were absorbing a sufficiently long-term salary commitment. Toronto's position, by all indications, has changed, given that the Raptors were pushing harder for the trade than the Bulls at the close of business Saturday.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ok, the dumb ------ at sportsnet are just.......dumb. 

they said a deal could be made for a 2of2 swap between Rose/Marshall or ERob for Davis/Mo Pete...all the while this kind of trade doesn't work under the CBA regime.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> ok, the dumb ------ at sportsnet are just.......dumb.
> 
> they said a deal could be made for a 2of2 swap between Rose/Marshall or ERob for Davis/Mo Pete...all the while this kind of trade doesn't work under the CBA regime.


Do you know what a base trade is? 

Its the major players involved. There are still minor contracts to be added from the Raptors.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

The trade with Chi and Tor was blown up to big by the media. I have a feeling that paxon already backed out of the deal because of the damn media putting pressure on rose. Each day that pass, the deal looks unlikly to fall through.

thats my opinion.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> The trade with Chi and Tor was blown up to big by the media. I have a feeling that paxon already backed out of the deal because of the damn media putting pressure on rose. Each day that pass, the deal looks unlikly to fall through.
> 
> thats my opinion.


*Glen Grunwald and Paxton will meet in a neutral city in the next 24 to 48 hours to finalize the trade.*


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

this always happens...we're so excited for these amazing trades to happen, and in the end, iz gon be sum ****y trade fo us


----------



## VINCE_IS_GOD (May 7, 2003)

Personally I heard that Raymond Van Der Here is the lynchpin in the trade ... Chicago seems to really want his talent and leadership. :laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VINCE_IS_GOD</b>!
> Personally I heard that Raymond Van Der Here is the lynchpin in the trade ... Chicago seems to really want his talent and leadership. :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> This messenger will kick your arse :sfight:


LMAO! That's rich.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

if this trade happens, do u think kevin oneal would still start M.Curry over Jalen Rose?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> if this trade happens, do u think kevin oneal would still start M.Curry over Jalen Rose?


Probably not.........


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably not.........


Yes he will 'cause he is the most unintelligent coach ever. If I was Grunwald, I would rehire Butch Carter as head coach and move Kevin O'neill to assistant coach.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

This post should be officially shut down now..... it is 11 at night on sunday and the trade was supposed to be done on saturday...so ah well GG and us raptors fans just have to watch as our team sets teh record for most under 65 point games in nba history...we are already tied for it wnad we aren't even 15 games into the season.....lol


----------

